# Suggestion on a new motherboard



## x-com (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm planning to build a new desktop. I think I'm going for an i5 4690. But since motherboards come with a lot of gimmicks which tend to cause trouble,
I'd like to get some opinions from the forum members. Is there a board which one of you could recommend, or are there boards which I should omit
in general?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been using a Gigabyte H87-D3H for a few months.  It works fine.  The board is relatively expensive, but that is partly because the onboard LAN is an Intel I217-V supported by em(4) rather than the more common Realtek.  It's a small server, so console-only.  Remember that the Haswell series graphics are not supported yet, so to use X will require a separate video board.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been using also a Gigabyte H87M-D3H for one month with an i5 4690 it works also fine. For the GPU board I choose the new Nvidia GTX 750 ti an MSI, the driver is available on Nvidia's web site and it works fine with X.


----------



## x-com (Jul 7, 2014)

That's a coincidence  I had this Gigabyte in mind GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK, and exactly the card which ChatNoir suggested.


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the younger sibling of this- i5 4440 with an Intel DB85FL motherboard. Just in case if you want a solid Intel one. Of course I didn't try to run FreeBSD on the physical machine because of Haswell graphics and I don't have a dedicated graphics card now, it runs Slackware64 smoothly.

Regards.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,


			
				x-com said:
			
		

> That's a coincidence  I had this Gigabyte in mind GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK, and exactly the card which ChatNoir suggested.


 Waooo....it is a great motherboard, I hope that you will enjoy this motherboard. I would like to say that this card is more powerful and a more expensive (price about 170€/$) than mine. This card have the newest Intel chipset Z97, mine is an H87 chipset with less options, the H87 chipset is not like Z97, I can't overclock the CPU, but overclocking is not my cup of tea. First I had to update the bios to F9 revision for the new Haswell i5-4690 because it came with bios F5 which is not suitable for new Haswell CPUs, it was not so difficult neither tricky, recent Gigabyte motherboards have a bios memory backup, so bios updates can be done without stress; it works fine. My card has an µATX size and not so expensive, only (if I can say “only”) 75€ (probably same price in $) but for now this Gigabyte H87M is perfect for my use, I'm not a gamer.


----------



## x-com (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, I am not a fan of overclocking, but I like the ultra durable series. At least the thought of durable. I have never overclocked one of my systems, since
overclocking can be a risk to itself, so if I need a better system I buy a new one


----------

